# C.O. Bigalow at Bath And Body Works



## MACaddict08 (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried the facial products? I'm thinking about it...they smell great but I'm not sure yet...


----------



## more_please (Jun 24, 2006)

I use & love extra light face lotion. The only downside is that it doesn't have spf (but my foundation does


----------



## Alexa (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_I use & love extra light face lotion. The only downside is that it doesn't have spf (but my foundation does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same! it's my favorite moisturizer


----------

